# Zurich/Bulach Switzerland



## kdrchuck (Mar 21, 2011)

I will be in Bulach for business Sept29-Oct 4 Sept 29 and 30 will be pretty free all day. Otherwise just evenings.

Does anyone have any insight the riding in the area, or how to go about bike rental or a guided tour. 
BTW: I will be staying at Zum Goldenen Kopf

Thanks


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

My kiwi buddy rides with the crew from a bikeshop in Birmensdorf most wednesdays, you might give them a try. bikeride.ch - shop


----------

